# test results dont help me



## 17044 (Dec 3, 2005)

i went and had the barium swallow and they found nothing wrong I do not know what to do every test done so far including blood work has been fine except constipation shown in my stomach xray the doctor reffered me to a gi specialist that i see today but i am giving up hope what could there possibly be left my symptoms have not improved and i am down 12.5 lbs still with the knot in my throat and the nausea and the feeling like there is liquid constantly rising in the back of throat and chest area if not gerd then what anyone have any idea i am desperate


----------

